# headed you way, john



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

are you working today?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> *are you working today? *


I'm here (until 5:00)....



C'mon by!!

:thumbup:


----------

